# new co2 regulator, need help



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a top aqua regulator with everything but tank off ebay. It looks like the model is V-AP-013

their website is top-aqua.com but can't get any links to work for more info.

Main thing I need to know is what type of connection is it? I know it does not work on paint ball canisters, tried at crappy tire. I want a 10 lb tank but not sure if this fits on tanks sold here in Canada or if I need an adapter and if an adapter, what one exactly.

My searches aren't helping me, hoping someone knows something about these


----------

